# Modified Overland strat-style guitar



## quattro19tdi (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi, I got this strat style guitar together with an amplifier I bought, it said Overland on the headstock, but I have found little about it. It had really bad tuners, was quite dirty, and made very scratchy noises from the pots. It was hard to get any sound out of it at all. I decided I wanted to keep it and upgrade it, but I wanted to do it without putting way too much money into it, so I bought the parts from Dragonfire guitars.

Let's go to the pictures, not all of them are 100% chronologically, and they may not be of the best quality, but here we go:

This is how it looked (it is dark blue, but depending on the light, it can look black)


















































































I am very happy with it, it looks cool, especially the nice patterned rosewood fretboard after the cleaning and lemon oil! I also like the sound of it and it plays great, I have set it up with 009-042 D'Addario in E standard with nice low action. The tuners are okay and does their job, I got two types of washers though, I think you can see it in the 3rd picture from the bottom, but it doesn't matter. Had to do some carving on the body to make some of the parts fit, but that may be because of the guitar and not the parts, I don't know, no problem anyway. Also had to do some cutting on the pickguard to make it fit around the bridge. Next things to upgrade are the saddles, because those screws stick out way too far when I am palm muting. I also should have gotten some black screws for the pickguard and the jack plate, but we'll see ;-) This is now my main guitar for songs in E standard!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 31, 2013)

Shit son, that came out damn clean! Nice work.


----------



## Gregori (Mar 31, 2013)

quattro19tdi said:


>



Ouch! You can shim the neck and raise the saddles to avoid having the height adjustment screws sticking out like that. Or you can remove each screw one at a time and grind down the bottom to make it them shorter.

Looks good though.


----------



## quattro19tdi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks both of you!



Gregori said:


> Ouch! You can shim the neck and raise the saddles to avoid having the height adjustment screws sticking out like that. Or you can remove each screw one at a time and grind down the bottom to make it them shorter.
> 
> Looks good though.



Yeah those would be possible solutions. I also think the stainless saddles from Guitarfetish look really good. I'll see if I do something about it the next time I change strings


----------



## Tony6Whiskeys (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi I bought a second hand Overland strat in Oslo back in 1994. It's a nice guitar but I can't find anything online about the Make. Anyone know anything about Overland?


----------

